# Scratching bottom of his cage



## Sarra (Jun 26, 2014)

I have an 8 week old hedge names pickles and he usually does really well at night but this morning around 6 he was acting strange. He wouldn't stop scratching the bottom of his cage. He would go and curl up behind his well and burrow into the ground and scratch the cage. It's a plastic bottom under his bedding and is so loud. I couldn't sleep because of it. I'm just not sure what exactly why he is suddenly doing this. I was curious what is causing it and should I be concerned?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He could be bored, or looking for a place to burrow. Does he have an igloo or a dig box? Maybe one of those can alleviate the noises and help you both sleep. :grin:


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

My girl used to dive under her fleece liner and scratch at the coroplast underneath. It's loud, isn't it?  the next day I put several things she could burrow in as options, like a dig box, tunnels with fleece strips, etc. I also got her a cozy tunnel (you can find some on Etsy or make your own), and she burrows in that every night. She still scratches at it, but it's a lot quieter. Hedgies can be picky about pretty much everything, so it's good to give them different options for burrowing.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgies also like to dig. The plus side is that it seems to wear their nails down a bit, but it is loud. I've never been able to get mine to stop.


----------



## Sarra (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the tips! He has an igloo, a sleeping bag, and a little box he loves to burrow in so maybe I will try more! I do like that it wears down his nails. It's just so funny that it is consistantly at 6am that he does this. He goes behind his wheel everytime to do it too so I will be moving that as well. In the dog boxes is if just normal bedding tht you put in there?


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

A lot of people use those round glass aquarium rocks in their dig boxes. I just gave mine a dig box with those in it last night and mine loved it!


----------

